# 2 - 2 1/2 week old Kitten



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

I recently took in a mama cat and 3 kittens. their 2 - 2 1/2 weeks old. 

one kitten is less than half the size of the other 2 and is a few days older (From a different mama) his feet are HUGE and has no hair on them, and his face looks wierd.. but idk if thats just from is being a 2 week old kittens faced squished onto a newborn kittens head?

any ideas?

he goes to the vet tomorrow night.. just wonderingif anyone had ideas.










you can see a foot in this picture









him compared to the other 2


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not sure, the pics are kinda fuzzy...are his eyes opened all the way? I think it is a good idea for everyone to see the vet, that way the vet can compare him to the other kittens and check to see how all are doing. I haven't had kittens to raise in several years. I've been getting the older (weaned) kittens to socialize for adoption.
Best wishes to you and the kitties,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Any update?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Tough one, you should take the kitten to the vet. A vet can tell you if the kitten appears to be healthy. It might be that it's just a small kitten. Not all kittens in a litter will be of the same size, but it's also possible something is wrong. It's quite common that heart defects stunt growth.

So, see a vet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry Sol, this is an almost 3 month old thread that got bumped....


----------

